# My other Hobby



## brern621 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well I have been busy with baking thes last couple of months. I have managed to finish tobaby afghan sets in between baking. Here are some of the current cakes I have done. The first 3 pics are of my half & half wedding cake. The couple wanted a wedding dress on 1 side and western bandanas on the other. The other is a springtime birthday cake. I have 1 more half &a half wedding cake to do and will post pics of it when done. It is on the same order but different.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

You are so creative and your cakes are beautiful one of a kind masterpieces!


----------



## Appin (Dec 11, 2016)

Oh, thank you. How did you know my name is Janice and it is my birthday next week?
These look soooo lovely.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sm04: I'm green with envy.


----------



## jwolf (Nov 29, 2011)

What a fun, wonderful idea! It's beautiful!


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

They are spectacular!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Wonderful cakes!


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

The wedding cake iscool. And my name's not Janice. But I love the flower cake!


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

WOW. ????. They are stunning.


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Totally amazing!!! Great work!!


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Beautiful decorated cakes. The half & half wedding cake is unique . . . very well done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nvnannie (Sep 21, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Sierra Sue (May 1, 2013)

You are so crafty!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome cakes - what a talent you have!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Well done,I used to make a lot of cakes for people & found the ones that I enjoyed making most were the 'different' & novelty cakes! I love your bandanas! ????


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow! The wedding couple is lucky to have someone willing and oh so able to make such a unique wedding cake !!

Love, love, love the birthday cake !!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

your cakes are spectacular!


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

I am so impressed...I am also cake/decorating challenged and envy your talent!


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Awesome is right! Impressive!!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow! I wouldn't want to ruin them by having a piece!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Gorgeous. You are so talented.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

That's a masterpiece!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful cakes! Wonderful work!


----------



## callev (Jan 28, 2017)

Wonderful Edible Art. I can't eat sugar, but would love art like this on my walls. I use to make and decorate cakes, part of my past. 
Attention to detail shows here, and what did the happy couple say?


----------



## callev (Jan 28, 2017)

Wonderful Edible Art. I can't eat sugar, but would love art like this on my walls. I use to make and decorate cakes, part of my past. 
Attention to detail shows here, and what did the happy couple say?


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful. Great job. :sm24:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

They are so beautiful


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

You do beautiful work! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I love both but that Half & half is awesome!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Work of art,


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Your cakes are masterpieces.


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Beautiful !


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

They are awesome! Nice work.


----------



## aussiebead (Sep 22, 2015)

You have so much talent.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh, my goodness! You are amazingly talented. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

They are incredible ????


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Awesome, you are sooo creative.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

That's amazing!


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

WOW! Stunning!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

You are so talented!!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Wow there beautiful ????????????


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Wow! Too gorgeous to cut!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Your cakes are beautiful, like ones I see on tv cooking shows.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Your cakes are spectacular! I'd hate to cut into one of them.


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## marleneaudet1953 (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow, beautifully done.


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous cakes. You are very talented!


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous cakes. You are very talented!


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous cakes. You are very talented!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

They are just beautiful!


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Beautiful work! I used to do cakes as a hobby, but stopped before the fondant became big. Only did 2 wedding cakes. I love seeing your creations.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

You do beautiful work. I had to stop making cakes a few years ago, it was either stop doing cakes or stop knitting, you know what I chose !! Lol. Most people don't realize just how much work it takes to decorate cakes.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

OMG!! Amazing!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~~ masterpieces


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Awesome talent


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! Those are amazing!!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

So professional and creative.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow! You're so talented it beautiful cakes!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

These decorative cakes are truly outstanding !


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful works of art. I would hate to cut into them.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

You are very talented.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Great job. What amazing cakes.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Such talent and far to pretty to consume.


----------



## brern621 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the many compliments. The bride and groom was very pleased with it. I have 1 more half & half cake to do then back to my crocheting.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Exquisite!!! What a beautiful cake, absolutely ingenious!!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I always wanted to be a cake decorator. I did make some fun cakes for my son's birthdays. I could NEVER EVER get past the part where all of my creative time was eaten in just a few minutes, so I knit instead!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful cakes!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Really cute!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I certainly admire anyone who can get frosting to do what you can do. I'm lucky to get plain frosting evenly applied!

Great job! You must be in demand with talent like that.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

You do fabulous work!!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful and what a job doing two different designs on one cake. You have a wonderful talent.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very creative and beautiful...


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi brern621,
Very Nice!! Are those sunflowers on the wedding cake made with frosting? You did a really good job on the roses and flowers.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

You did a wonderful job on these cakes .Too nice to cut into and eat .


----------

